# Are they really going to try and take are guns??



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure if this has been posted yet,I received it in a email from a buddy,not something I typed or put together...but I dont like it,and figured I would pass it along to others!



Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal tax
form all guns that you have or own. It may require fingerprints and a
tax of $50 per gun. 

This bill was introduced on Feb.. 24. This bill will become public
Knowledge 30 days after it is voted into law. This is an amendment to
the Internal Revenue Act of 1986. This means that the Finance Committee
can pass this without the Senate voting on it at all. The full text of
the proposed amendment is on the U.S. Senate
homepage,http://www.senate.gov/ You can find the bill by doing a search
by the bill number, SB-2099. You know who to call; I strongly suggest
you do. Please send a copy of this e-mail to every gun owner you know.


<http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/text\

Congress is now starting on the firearms confiscation bill. If it
passes, gun owners will become criminals if you don't fully comply. It
has started. Very Important for you to be aware of a new bill HR 45
introduced into the House. This is
the Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sale Act of 2009.

Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because the government is
trying to fly it under the radar. To find out about this - go to any
government website and type in HR 45 or
Google HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of
2009. You will get all the information.Basically this
would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY
pistol unless: It is registered -You are fingerprinted -You supply a
current Driver's License -You supply yourSocial Security # -You will
submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing
-Each update - change or ownership through private or public sale must
be reported and costs $25 - Failure to do so you automatically lose the
right to own a firearm and
are subject up to a year in jail. -There is a child provision clause on
page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be
locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. -They would have the
right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from
accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 yrs. in
prison.

If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of
many options to read this. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more
people are becoming aware of this. Pass the word along. Any hunters in
your family pass this along.

This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and
disarming
of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little
here and
there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.

This is one to act on whether you own a gun or not. If you take my gun,
only the criminal will have one to use against me. HR 45 only makes
me/us less
safe. 


<http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45:

<http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show

<http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-45

Please.. copy and send this out to EVERYONE in the USA , whether you
support the Right to Bear Arms or are for gun control. We all should
have the right to
choose.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Good luck with that.
Dan


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 22, 2008)

I just read Chris Cox's column in a several-months-old issue of American Hunter where he says the internet is great for research and information but it can be counter-productive because of all the misinformation that gets spread. He specifically names this email.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

That is horse pucky.

Here's a good tip. Until confirmed by a credible news source treat the contents of any e-mail you receive with the same skepticism you would the words of a kleptomaniac nazi crack ho. In other words bull###t till proven otherwise. Because 99 percent of it is just that.


----------



## mdmountainman (Sep 8, 2008)

Snopes says its true (with some mild tweaking)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

These are scary times for our rights and freedoms


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

Folks please. you have to learn how your government works. Any one idiot of which there are many in Washington can draw up and propose a bill. That does not mean it has any realistic hope of even getting serious consideration much less actually going to a vote and passing into law. The bill in question has not been able in the two years it's been proposed to even garner a single co-sponcer. That leaves it in laughable no hope land. Meaning it will pass away into history as one of the thousands of proposals that never get voted on.

For example there was one idiot that tried to bring impeachment proceedings against Bush all 8 years he was in office. So technically speaking the impeachment of George W Bush was proposed many times before congress. Of course everyone just laughed at the idiot because it had no hope of being taken seriously much less going to an actual vote.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Todd1700 said:


> For example there was one idiot that tried to bring impeachment proceedings against Bush all 8 years he was in office. So technically speaking the impeachment of George W Bush was proposed many times before congress. Of course everyone just laughed at the idiot because it had no hope of being taken seriously much less going to an actual vote.


As arrogant as a single house congress might be, I seriously hope they're not stupid enough to start infringing on the second amendment at a time like this. Can you say Civil War II (only with most of the US and the military all on one side):tongue:?


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

kegan said:


> (only with most of the US and the military all on one side):tongue:?


Kegan, most of the U.S.Military or the National Guard or the Reserves will do as it's told. From involvement at Kent State and Waco to gun confiscations after Hurricane Katrina, our military forces have done what they have been told to do.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

AKM said:


> Kegan, most of the U.S.Military or the National Guard or the Reserves will do as it's told. From involvement at Kent State and Waco to gun confiscations after Hurricane Katrina, our military forces have done what they have been told to do.


Wow. Then I REALLY hope they're not that stupid!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

kegan said:


> Wow. Then I REALLY hope they're not that stupid!


And I hope I am wrong!


----------

